# Zero Crossing Optoaislado



## digito (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola a toda la gente de este FORO, le voy a dejar un Circuito Muy util para quièn quiera hacer un DIMMER a 220V (110V).

Un revelador muy preciso de Zero Crossing, osea el punto en el cual el TRIAC no tiene la posibilidad de conducir y necesita parar.
De esta manera es posible sincronizarse con la frecuencia de la RED 50HZ (60HZ),
y luego poder desarrollar toda la otra parte del DIMMER.
Esto es posible con dos resistencia en serie a la tensiòn de red, seguido de un puente rectificador adecuado para esa tensiòn (220/110VCA  1A o 2A), luego un optoacoplador (he utilizado un ILD 74 "que tenìa, es un Doble Fotoacoplador" sin embargo es posible utilizar un equivalente de caracteristicas similares.
- ESTE CIRCUITO EXCLUYE DE ESTA MANERA EL USO DE TRANSFORMADORES -
Aplicable a cualquier ingreso de PIC,AVR etc. (tambièn para Circuito Analogico).

SALUDOS A TODOS Y HASTA LA PROXIMA.



....en el FORO està un CIRCUITO DIMMER muy bièn desarrollado, si le interesa solo busquenlo.

El Autor es un grande del FORO. CHAU a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracias por el aporte, pero ese esquema ya se encuentra comentado en el Foro y en varios post.


----------



## oztacen (Jul 29, 2014)

Le hice algunas modificaciones que garantiza su optimo funcionamiento y puede cambiar el tamaño del pulso. por ejemplo en mi caso use 1ms de pulso para capturarlo con el microcontrolador.
y los 74hc14 es para tener una salida limpia del comparador de voltaje. no es muy necesario. a la hora de implementarlo.el OPAM puede ser reemplazado por lm339, o lm311. este ultimo es mejor. pero uno trabaja con lo que encuentras.


----------

